# Anova 900W older model



## Againes85 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello guys again! I have found a deal on one of these for $80 brand new and don`t know much about these yet. This would be my first one and interested in Sous Vide cooking. My questions are:
Is this a good price for an older model? 
Is this a good starter model?
Has all of the kinks been worked out?

Thanks Ashton


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 12, 2020)

I have that one and the 800 watt 
 Both work great . I would say that is a good price .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2020)

Use my 900w Bluetooth/Wifi version all of the time. Had it since they first came out. App has been through multiple upgrades and haven't had any issues with operation after them.


----------



## Againes85 (Feb 12, 2020)

Thank you Dirtsailor and Chopsaw!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 12, 2020)

Yep if new, I would be the new owner at that price.


----------

